# Firefox https problems with test email server



## redshirt (Jun 9, 2011)

Put together an iRedMail email server in a jail on PC-BSD 8.2. (A postfix, mysql, phpMyAdmin, phpldapsomething scripted installer.)

My intention is to connect only via SSL and TLS, but running into a Firefox 4 problem during testing. Connecting to https://mail.blah.net/iredadmin pops up 
	
	



```
This Connection is Untrusted
```

Following the normal routine, I try to add an exception, but then Firefox reports that 
	
	



```
This site provides valid, verified identification. ...
```
 but doesn't provide an option to "Confirm".

A check on the net shows that others have encountered this. I have tried the following, under FreeBSD Firefox 4:

Edit - Preferences - Advanced - view certificates - server tab - choose the mail server - choose export - export the server cert to a file on the desktop - choose import - find and import that file

This process gives me access to the data folder, but all the important php folders (/iredadmin, /mail, etc) are still blocked.

Does anyone have any insight on this problem?

I even regenerated the certificate following these directions, to no avail:

http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/freebsd/create-a-ca-with-openssl.php

http://www.freebsdmadeeasy.com/tutorials/web-server/apache-ssl-certs.php

I can connect to the site via https using the Chromium browser, so I guess this is actually a Firefox problem, but maybe there is some additional SSL issue if in a jail?

-r


----------

